# Heat Press Problem With Dtg Process



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

We just completed printing 300 Safety Green T's on our Brother printer and used our Hotronix clamshell heat press for curing. Next we ran 12 white T's and each had a 16"x20" yellow/green tinged area when they came out of the heat press. We had never cleaned our heat press platen (shame on us) and Hotronix recommend using GoJo waterless handcleaner (we used Goop, a similar product). After several aggressive scrubbings of the platen with this process, we are still getting the yellow/green tinge when pressing a test white blank tee. Anyone else have similar experience? If yes, what did you do to solve the problem. We're getting behind and frustrated.
Thanks in advance.
Robin / Sunshine Designs


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

We just finished a safety green job on our brother as well....and I had forgotten to clean our platen after. My grey t's had yellow on them 

I went to jo-annes fabrics and bought iron cleaner. Cleaned the platen, and its good as new. (no more yellow images on my shirts) Ive had this happen after printing red hoodies.....I had red imprints on things after. 

Cleaning with a good iron cleaner will take care of it.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Good to know!!

Eric


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

Robin-
Thank you so much for your quick reply. BTW, what are you doing "in the shop" on Saturday? We're on our way now to JoAnne's for iron cleaner. This may be the answer to our prayers. Thanks again.
Robin / Sunshine Designs









Robin said:


> We just finished a safety green job on our brother as well....and I had forgotten to clean our platen after. My grey t's had yellow on them
> 
> I went to jo-annes fabrics and bought iron cleaner. Cleaned the platen, and its good as new. (no more yellow images on my shirts) Ive had this happen after printing red hoodies.....I had red imprints on things after.
> 
> Cleaning with a good iron cleaner will take care of it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

lol today is suppose to be my day off......but we are having our one year anniversary event/sale today. So far its been worth coming in and waiting for folks to take advantage  Then Im going home!!

.....dont forget to take your coupon for joannes!


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Robin said:


> lol today is suppose to be my day off......but we are having our one year anniversary event/sale today. So far its been worth coming in and waiting for folks to take advantage  Then Im going home!!
> 
> .....dont forget to take your coupon for joannes!



Good tip and congrats on 1 year!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Sally!


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

HOOSIER DADDY said:


> Robin-
> Thank you so much for your quick reply. BTW, what are you doing "in the shop" on Saturday? We're on our way now to JoAnne's for iron cleaner. This may be the answer to our prayers. Thanks again.
> Robin / Sunshine Designs


Congrats on your 1 year anniversary. I hope all went/goes well. And thanks again for your advice. It seems to have solved our problem although I used the entire tube of iron cleaning stuff. I've been heat pressing blank white fabric and it seems to have cleaned the platen. 
I hadn't cleaned the platen since we got it new in October and we've probably done 1000+ shirts. There was a fair amount of crude built up on the underside. So I guess the secret is to keep the platen clean! ! !


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

We use a teflon sheet btwn the substrate and our clamshell. just have to wipe it down every now and again. works really well


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Matt-
I spoke with Brother this AM and they said using a teflon sheet is ok as long as you don't move it when laying it on top of the garment before printing. We've got a couple on order now. Do you use the teflon sheets on all orders for all materials? Can you wipe it down with a scrap T-shirt? How often?
Thanks-
Robin / Sunshine Designs


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

Robin. 
Yes, you do not want to move it. It will smudge the design. I usually roll it from closest to me on the clamshell to the back. once it is down, don't touch it. I use paper towels to wipe it off. I look at it every time i remove it. if i am using 50/50 shirts and do a double pass, i have to clean it every time. Not a big deal, esp. if it is a large design. i can usually start and finish the curing, clean the sheet before the next one is done printing. if i am using 100%, it soaks up the ink alot better and i wipe it off when i see it needs it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

try ammonia


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive used teflon a few times, but you need to wipe it off everytime you use it. Even if you cant see the ink left on the teflon it might still be there, and then ruin your next shirt. To me its just a pain in the butt....Id rather clean my press very month instead.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

We bought one of the covers for ours from Brian at direct2shirt and so far have never had a problem and that was back in oct at the SGIA show in Florida and we have done both safety green and red tees

Good luck


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

i do a hodgepodge of shirts at a time. i did a run of grey, then med blue, then right to white with no issues from the teflon sheet. i kinda got into a rythm with take the shirt off, set aside, wipe and place to right of press, get next shirt. to each there own. that what makes to world go round


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I use silicone treated parchment paper. It works great and I never get any buildup on my platen  I can usually use each sheet 3 to 4 times before a new one and its really cheap.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Is it the dtg ink or the shirt dye that is causing the problem? Or both?


----------



## gburgbeemer (Jul 26, 2008)

New to DTG but were you using either parchment or teflon sheets on the shirts for curing and either cleaning the teflon or throwing the parchment away when it was dirty? How was ink getting on your heat platen? 

Steve


----------



## HOOSIER DADDY (Jan 8, 2008)

gburgbeemer said:


> New to DTG but were you using either parchment or teflon sheets on the shirts for curing and either cleaning the teflon or throwing the parchment away when it was dirty? How was ink getting on your heat platen?
> 
> Steve


We were not told about teflon sheet so we never used one and had probably printed 500 - 800 shirts by the time this problem came up. I think the problem was dirt had already built up on the underside of the platen and then the safety green dye and/or lint built up on that previous layer and was deposited on the next shirts we printed (White, of course!). Our solution was (a) clean the heck out of the platen and (b) buy & use a teflon sheet. Platen underside is still squeeky clean and we've had no problems since.


----------

